# Ricki Lake



## Pearlover90000 (May 10, 2007)

Has anyone seen Ricki Lake lately?
She was on The View last week, and I just read in the News that she is down to 123lbs!!!

from her starting point 250.

PL


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 10, 2007)




----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 10, 2007)

Still haven't liked her since John Waters' film.

<3 John Waters though. Yay!


----------



## snuggletiger (May 10, 2007)

Maybe I am in the small minority, but I liked Ricki Lake when she was heavier, now she just seems like a sell out to the Twiggy/waif clique.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 10, 2007)

Did she have a boob job too? What happened to them?


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 10, 2007)

Everyone (well, men anyway) will say they liked her better when she was heavier - so let's just set that as a given. I found her kind of obnoxious on her TV show, but looks-wise, she doesn't strike me as better or worse one way or the other. She certainly seems quite happy with the way she is now, so good for her. 

I think boobs are the first thing to go when a woman loses weight - I know they are for me. Looks like she may have had them lifted a bit, but not enhanced.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (May 10, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Did she have a boob job too? What happened to them?



Looks like they metastasized to her nose and chin.


----------



## KerryNation (May 10, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Everyone (well, men anyway) will say they liked her better when she was heavier - so let's just set that as a given. I found her kind of obnoxious on her TV show, but looks-wise, she doesn't strike me as better or worse one way or the other. She certainly seems quite happy with the way she is now, so good for her.
> 
> I think boobs are the first thing to go when a woman loses weight - I know they are for me. Looks like she may have had them lifted a bit, but not enhanced.





This is the first thing I always notice in any of those Weight Loss commercials.....if you look at the "Before" and "After" pics....the biggest difference ALWAYS is that the woman they show has lost a LOT of cup size. 


The Hydroxycut ones are the worst offenders of this, IMO.


----------



## Pearlover90000 (May 10, 2007)

Yes Samantha:

I also think she looks good now, but drastically different in every way.
I really didn't recognize her on the "View."

And I am a man.

PL


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 10, 2007)

Her face did look drastically different on the show, Pearlover - you're right. But the odd thing I noticed is that her _voice _seemed so different. Where I used to recognize her voice at the first sound, now it just seemed... different. I don't know (or care, really) if that's a result of the weight loss, or what. Perhaps it's just because she's been out of the public eye for so long.


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 10, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Her face did look drastically different on the show, Pearlover - you're right. But the odd thing I noticed is that her _voice _seemed so different. Where I used to recognize her voice at the first sound, now it just seemed... different. I don't know (or care, really) if that's a result of the weight loss, or what. Perhaps it's just because she's been out of the public eye for so long.



Yah, I noticed that her voice seemed different too--that's funny. I didn't watch the View, I just saw some dumbass interview on E! or something. Two thoughts: 1) whaddaya wanna bet her miracle weight loss involves smoking? who knows, but hello--can have a lot to do with droppin a couple octaves and 2) On my end it contributed to her seeming a lil nuts, frankly. She just seemed kinda...clamped-down hysterical, dieting-weird. Who knows, whatever, we'll see.

But that People subhed pisses me off.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 10, 2007)

Karnage70 said:


> This is the first thing I always notice in any of those Weight Loss commercials.....if you look at the "Before" and "After" pics....the biggest difference ALWAYS is that the woman they show has lost a LOT of cup size.
> 
> 
> The Hydroxycut ones are the worst offenders of this, IMO.



I never really noticed it before in other weightloss ads to be honest. It seemed that a reduction in breast size was somewhat proportionate to the overall reduction from the weightloss. But Ricki's reduction seems so dramatic. In the inset picture she appears very busty yet in the full size it's like she has no boobage at all. Not a criticism, just a striking observation that seemed to stand out to me.


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 10, 2007)

People magazine in general pisses me off, but yeah - I know what you mean, Deevs. 

I didn't necessarily find her voice damaged or sickly-sounding - just not _her_. It was somehow... generic and TV-announcer-sounding. And she's always been a bit too Monday Morning Perky for my taste, so that hasn't really changed, but I resent that she's using her 'comeback' appearances all about weight loss. Apparently she's made some fabulous movie about childbirth and whatnot - and she couldn't use THAT as a platform to re-enter the public view? Why not have the movie as the People cover? I'd have a lot more respect for her if she chose that route.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 10, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> People magazine in general pisses me off, but yeah - I know what you mean, Deevs.
> 
> I didn't necessarily find her voice damaged or sickly-sounding - just not _her_. It was somehow... generic and TV-announcer-sounding. And she's always been a bit too Monday Morning Perky for my taste, so that hasn't really changed, but I resent that she's using her 'comeback' appearances all about weight loss. Apparently she's made some fabulous movie about childbirth and whatnot - and she couldn't use THAT as a platform to re-enter the public view? Why not have the movie as the People cover? I'd have a lot more respect for her if she chose that route.



I have to wonder about that. I've seen instances where media outlets take reels and reels of footage and interviews and from all that they focus only on certain aspects and play them up. I haven't seen any of the Ricki coverage so maybe the scenario doesn't apply but I wonder how much of it is her own doing or just the media seems to only be interested in her weightloss and not even concerned about her charity work or other contributions.

And back to my comments about her cover photo, It would be naive of me to assume the photo has not been edited or touched up. It seems to be standard procedure. I hate to be so cynical but truth is so relative now days.


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 10, 2007)

You may be right, Lilly... but I can't believe she's not a party to the media coverage, especially posing for the cover shot (and it seems like she did so willingly). The very first thing mentioned on The View was her weight loss, and she was asked to stand up and twirl in front of the audience. It's certainly her right, and I believe her weight loss is impressive and something to be proud of, but when weight and size is such a stigma in society, I think it would be more beneficial to make that secondary to her other work. But... that's just me.


----------



## Pearlover90000 (May 10, 2007)

Dear Samantha:

I felt the same way.
I've watched her for years, and that fact that i didn't automatically know who she was is wierd, to say the least.

The people magazine cover is an attempt at publicity; for her other projects; that could not attract the kind of attention that this does.

If you think about it, her current weight is not even that low--as compared with other showbiz ladies at 5'4"--(think about Kelly Ripa!)

I just did a search on google, and found out that the #1 victoria's secret model is 5'9" or 5'10" and weighs 114lbs!!!!!!!!!!!---i'm kind of shocked, and sorry if I attached the pic here---and would have loved to attach a Pic of Jenni, Assshey right next to it---so feel free Photoshop people, I'm still a novice!!


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 10, 2007)

Maybe that's what she meant by 'now is the time for self-acceptance', pearlover. Perhaps she has/had as hard a time recognizing herself as we did. I know when I lost a lot of weight, it was very uncomfortable seeing a new face in the mirror every morning. 

Ricki does look like she's at a reasonable weight, and hopefully that's something young women will pick up on - that being 5'10" and 114 pounds is both unrealistic and nearly impossible to maintain if it's not your natural size. 

And Kelly Ripa is just gross, lol.


----------



## Pearlover90000 (May 10, 2007)

Samantha:

Kelly Ripa is Gross!!! For sure-----

Best example---not a role model for young women.

PL


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 10, 2007)

In general I'm really happy for people who make a decision to make changes and are successful and happier for it. With that being said, the long standing climate of weightloss being synonymous with success turns it into an ugly thing for me. It seems that no one can do anything, accomplish anything, stand up for anything or be acknowledged for anything until and unless they lose weight. We never hear from Ricki until 'Voila' - she's down to 123 pounds and OH by the way, she did a remarkable film about childbirth! Now her accomplishments suddenly bear mentioning?  Same with Valerie, Kirstie, Oprah, etc. 

The layers of how archaic the current attitude is creates a tragic hinderance in the world. Now their entire existence is built on a pedestal as to wether or not they can stay slim, then suddenly they are the subjects of jokes and criticism despite their priceless contributions to the world. Parading it around as some of these women have done, they have somehow reduced themselves to nothing more than meat on a chopping block and unknowingly demean themselves by doing so. I wonder to myself if there could be another approach that sets a new standard.


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 10, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> In general I'm really happy for people who make a decision to make changes and are successful and happier for it. With that being said, the long standing climate of weightloss being synonymous with success turns it into an ugly thing for me. It seems that no one can do anything, accomplish anything, stand up for anything or be acknowledged for anything until and unless they lose weight. We never hear from Ricki until 'Voila' - she's down to 123 pounds and OH by the way, she did a remarkable film about childbirth! Now her accomplishments suddenly bear mentioning?  Same with Valerie, Kirstie, Oprah, etc.
> 
> The layers of how archaic the current attitude is creates a tragic hinderance in the world. Now their entire existence is built on a pedestal as to wether or not they can stay slim, then suddenly they are the subjects of jokes and criticism despite their priceless contributions to the world. Parading it around as some of these women have done, they have somehow reduced themselves to nothing more than meat on a chopping block and unknowingly demean themselves by doing so. I wonder to myself if there could be another approach that sets a new standard.




HOLY GENIUS BATMAN!!!


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 10, 2007)

The weight loss is ok, but I agree with Lilly in that it continues to portray that overweight/obese people shouldn't accept themselves, are failures, et cetera...
I would be ok with the medical community, weight-loss companies, and the government staying on this route, but they really need to change their perspective on the whole thing. That's where I think it has to begin for a big change.


----------



## Russ2d (May 10, 2007)

I think she looks sickly and unnatural, and I am not buying the line that she did it without surgery or drugs- bullsh*t- they all do it and they all lie about it. But hey, who I am to be so negative, she's stepped up to the plate and conformed, like a good piece of clay, to cultural demands- good for her! May she drop another 30lbs so she can be a real role-model for all girls aspiring to be a "success"- good for her!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 10, 2007)

Good if she is happy... but... Mother of God WHAT has happened to her face! She looks fifteen yrs older with a hooked witch nose and chin a la Sarah Jessica Parker. (bitchy rant over  )


----------



## Pearlover90000 (May 10, 2007)

Kelly Ripa is "Scary Skinny" 

PL





SamanthaNY said:


> Maybe that's what she meant by 'now is the time for self-acceptance', pearlover. Perhaps she has/had as hard a time recognizing herself as we did. I know when I lost a lot of weight, it was very uncomfortable seeing a new face in the mirror every morning.
> 
> Ricki does look like she's at a reasonable weight, and hopefully that's something young women will pick up on - that being 5'10" and 114 pounds is both unrealistic and nearly impossible to maintain if it's not your natural size.
> 
> And Kelly Ripa is just gross, lol.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 10, 2007)

Russ2d said:


> I think she looks sickly and unnatural, and I am not buying the line that she did it without surgery or drugs- bullsh*t- they all do it and they all lie about it. But hey, who I am to be so negative, she's stepped up to the plate and conformed, like a good piece of clay, to cultural demands- good for her! May she drop another 30lbs so she can be a real role-model for all girls aspiring to be a "success"- good for her!



Actually, "they all" don't. My cousin dated a very successful movie star who lost a LOT of weight (50 lbs. or so) without drugs or surgery. Mind you, he could pay to have a professional trainer, and to have a professional nutritionist and chef. Makes it a lot easier.

My cousin also lost a pretty good chunk of weight (about 25 lbs.) trying to break into modeling in the US. Again, natural. 

And losing weight in a healthy way to better one's life, whether through getting more work as an entertainer, or getting better mobility, or getting pregnant, or whatever is hardly just being a drone. Our culture is what it is, and while we should strive to make it better, there's no real reason to berate someone else's perceived success. How much have you done in the way of activism, other than brand thin women as disgusting? (Although, I'm jealous of how toned and muscled she looks. Hardly skeletal.)

Revel in someone's gain and a lot of people would brand you a pervert. How's that worse than branding someone reveling in their loss as a drone?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 10, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Good if she is happy... but... Mother of God WHAT has happened to her face! She looks fifteen yrs older with a hooked witch nose and chin a la Sarah Jessica Parker. (bitchy rant over  )



True. Her face looks weird. Fat can skim over a lot of facial imperfections.



Pearlover90000 said:


> Kelly Ripa is "Scary Skinny"
> 
> PL



God, that woman is a freak, isn't she?


----------



## fatgirlflyin (May 10, 2007)

I think she looks better with a little more weight on her. That's just me though. If she's happy and healthy then more power to her.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 10, 2007)

She looks like she's sucking her gut in on that magazine cover


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 10, 2007)

Russ2d said:


> I think she looks sickly and unnatural, and I am not buying the line that she did it without surgery or drugs- bullsh*t- they all do it and they all lie about it. But hey, who I am to be so negative, she's stepped up to the plate and conformed, like a good piece of clay, to cultural demands- good for her! May she drop another 30lbs so she can be a real role-model for all girls aspiring to be a "success"- good for her!


No - they don't "all do it with surgery and lie about it" - that's just your own bitterness about people... anyone... losing weight. 

I know that plenty of people lose weight simply because being very fat is an uncomfortable thing for them (physically, emotionally, medically, socially, etc.)... I wonder if that's even a realistic concept in your world. Even if it's not, I hope you don't condemn everyone the same way.


----------



## Pearlover90000 (May 10, 2007)

Amen Samantha:

Being extremely overweight is very uncomfortable for many, and people need to understand the reality of it.

PL




SamanthaNY said:


> No - they don't "all do it with surgery and lie about it" - that's just your own bitterness about people... anyone... losing weight.
> 
> I know that plenty of people lose weight simply because being very fat is an uncomfortable thing for them (physically, emotionally, medically, socially, etc.)... I wonder if that's even a realistic concept in your world. Even if it's not, I hope you don't condemn everyone the same way.


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 10, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Actually, "they all" don't. My cousin dated a very successful movie star who lost a LOT of weight (50 lbs. or so) without drugs or surgery. Mind you, he could pay to have a professional trainer, and to have a professional nutritionist and chef. Makes it a lot easier.
> 
> My cousin also lost a pretty good chunk of weight (about 25 lbs.) trying to break into modeling in the US. Again, natural.
> 
> ...



Repilicious... :wubu:


----------



## Waxwing (May 10, 2007)

She didn't have surgery. Why would anyone assume that she did? 

Allesandra D'Ambrosio, by the way, is I believe 5'10" and about 126 pounds. Ye olde internet is notorious for *underestimating* models' weights. I'm not saying that they're all healthy, but Victoria's Secret models especially aren't scary skinny. The gross me out for entirely different reasons.  

Kelly Ripa is a monster. Everyone is correct about that.


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 10, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Allesandra D'Ambrosio, by the way, is I believe 5'10" and about 126 pounds. Ye olde internet is notorious for *underestimating* models' weights. I'm not saying that they're all healthy, but Victoria's Secret models especially aren't scary skinny. The gross me out for entirely different reasons.



I have worked with two different people at my current job who have worked on the VS catalog (in production, I mean), and they both spent most of their time Photoshopping out: visible nipplage, ribs, clavicles, concave parts of legs, bony backs, Pilates dents in arms.... They are SKINNY.


----------



## Waxwing (May 10, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> I have worked with two different people at my current job who have worked on the VS catalog (in production, I mean), and they both spent most of their time Photoshopping out: visible nipplage, ribs, clavicles, concave parts of legs, bony backs, Pilates dents in arms.... They are SKINNY.



No I know they're wee. I didn't mean that they are by any stretch of the imagination average, but just that they're nowhere near as thin as, say, eastern european runway models.

I wonder why they photoshop out ribs? When I stretch up my ribs show, and I'm certainly not scary skinny. It's just the way you're built, isn't it? I mean I'll never have a concave thigh but I've always had sharp collarbones. *shrug*

I dunno. I think they all look plastic anyway.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 10, 2007)

Same here, WW. Some people are naturally bony even at HWs. The other day I was looking at some woman who was chubby, about 200... Visible clavs!


----------



## Waxwing (May 10, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Same here, WW. Some people are naturally bony even at HWs. The other day I was looking at some woman who was chubby, about 200... Visible clavs!



My mom is that way! She has always had visible clavs (she's a BBW), as have I. Neither of us has ever approached a thin thigh, though.


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 10, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> No I know they're wee. I didn't mean that they are by any stretch of the imagination average, but just that they're nowhere near as thin as, say, eastern european runway models.
> I wonder why they photoshop out ribs? When I stretch up my ribs show, and I'm certainly not scary skinny. It's just the way you're built, isn't it? I mean I'll never have a concave thigh but I've always had sharp collarbones. *shrug*
> I dunno. I think they all look plastic anyway.



Well, that's just their beauty standard, right? VS needs them to be way tall, too thin, with statistically improbably boobs, but not looking like they are (tall & too thin), since they are supposed to be our nouveau standard-bearers for curvy femininity, so whether they're too thin or not too thin--either way (you're right, some people just have em), ribs are out. These models get it from all sides!

I really hate VS (just my feeling) for the bizarro beauty standard they so carefully craft and push. It's as inorganic as any other standard out there, but the fact that it's supposed to be feminine and curvy makes me mad. Cause they built it out of clay.

Just how I feel about it all.


----------



## Waxwing (May 10, 2007)

But...it just occurred to me that the VS models look the same in their runway shows, so they can't be too photoshopped. Live and walking they look thin, but certainly not sick. Crazy tall, maybe.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 10, 2007)

Most important thing to remember: Most women just aren't built like models.

We don't have the genetic programming to be 6' and slim the way a lot of us don't have it programmed to be 5' 5" and 250. Just don't.


----------



## Waxwing (May 10, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Most important thing to remember: Most women just aren't built like models.
> 
> We don't have the genetic programming to be 6' and slim the way a lot of us don't have it programmed to be 5' 5" and 250. Just don't.



Right. I could get myself down to a size 0, but I can't diet myself to 5'11".

Which sucks, actually, because I always wanted to be tall.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 10, 2007)

I could give a shit about Ricki Lake, honestly. But frankly, I think she looked better either fat or "show era" ... this look is really, really, really odd and she's got some freakish, nasty, Celine Dion, horse face going on. 

Ick.


----------



## Waxwing (May 10, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I could give a shit about Ricki Lake, honestly. But frankly, I think she looked better either fat or "show era" ... this look is really, really, really odd and she's got some freakish, nasty, Celine Dion, horse face going on.
> 
> Ick.



Anyone who makes fun of Celine Dion makes me happy.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 10, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Anyone who makes fun of Celine Dion makes me happy.



Girl, you're going to LOVE me.


----------



## Waxwing (May 10, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Girl, you're going to LOVE me.


 
Oh, I already do. 

Celine looks like a pterodactyl.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (May 10, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Everyone (well, men anyway) will say they liked her better when she was heavier - so let's just set that as a given. I found her kind of obnoxious on her TV show, but looks-wise, she doesn't strike me as better or worse one way or the other. She certainly seems quite happy with the way she is now, so good for her.
> 
> I think boobs are the first thing to go when a woman loses weight - I know they are for me. Looks like she may have had them lifted a bit, but not enhanced.



If you look at her chest, she looks like she worked her pectorals to death...might account for the lift factor.


----------



## LoveBHMS (May 10, 2007)

Russ2d said:


> I think she looks sickly and unnatural, and I am not buying the line that she did it without surgery or drugs- bullsh*t- they all do it and they all lie about it. But hey, who I am to be so negative, she's stepped up to the plate and conformed, like a good piece of clay, to cultural demands- good for her! May she drop another 30lbs so she can be a real role-model for all girls aspiring to be a "success"- good for her!



Many studies have proven that the only reason women lose weight is to conform and be pieces of clay. This woman had a successful acting career and a talk show when she was heavy. She proved through her own actions that being plus sized was not an impediment to a career in performing. she weight 123, not 80 and she looks fine. Also, she did the acting and hosting when she was fairly young, ages at which "pressure to conform" would be greater. But she rocked the whole fat and fabulous thing in her teens and early 20's.

And you don't "buy it" that she did it without surgery? How do you know? Maybe in some cases a decrease in junk food and increase in exercise do in fact cause weight loss. i know that thought goes against everything that's ingrained in your head, Russ, but it does work for some people.


----------



## Waxwing (May 10, 2007)

You know, the assumption that all women who lose weight do so PURELY to conform to societal standards and not because they want to is just as narrow-minded and absurd as assuming that all fat women really want to be skinny deep down. 

It is one thing to question and call out the harmful undertone of "fat is evil" that drifts through so many stories about celebrity weight. We need to destigmatize it most definitely 

But the alternative isn't "skinny is bad". The alternative is whatever size you WANT to be and are comfortable with is ok.


----------



## BeakerFA (May 10, 2007)

-- but what what I'll hold against her are years of "Fat is Beautiful", psudo-size positive BS. Her and Carnie Wilson. This culture has a great support system in place for the self-loathing.


----------



## Waxwing (May 10, 2007)

BeakerFA said:


> -- but what what I'll hold against her are years of "Fat is Beautiful", psudo-size positive BS. Her and Carnie Wilson. This culture has a great support system in place for the self-loathing.



I do see your point, but isn't it possible that she thinks that fat is beautiful but wasn't personally comfortable? I think fat is beautiful, even though I'm not.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 10, 2007)

BeakerFA said:


> -- but what what I'll hold against her are years of "Fat is Beautiful", psudo-size positive BS. Her and Carnie Wilson. This culture has a great support system in place for the self-loathing.



So someone can't say: Fat is beautiful, but I want MY body to look like whatever?

Look, I can name countless really hot fat guys and girls. My ideal body, for me, isn't 400 lbs. 

And consider this: They can't say women of all sizes or fat is beautiful without being called hypocrites? How fair is that? Are they supposed to say fat is ugly and fat people should be ashamed to be in public? Seems unfair.


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 10, 2007)

BeakerFA said:


> -- but what what I'll hold against her are years of "Fat is Beautiful", psudo-size positive BS. Her and Carnie Wilson. This culture has a great support system in place for the self-loathing.


I don't get it - so just because they chose to lose weight, that means they were lying before? Because they've lost weight (for whatever reasons), that means everything they said before this very day was crap? Does that mean if I say "black is beautiful!", or "hairy people are sexy!", it can't be true because I'm not black and/or hairy? 

C'mon - that doesn't make a lick of sense. They weren't saying 'fat is beautiful' merely for themselves, but for every other person, fat or thin, out there listening. And the fact that they changed their own form doesn't mean they don't still find beauty in other bodies and shapes.


----------



## LoveBHMS (May 10, 2007)

Their message may also have been one of "I'm acceptable at any size" or "I don't hate myself due to my size" or "my size will not hold me back from accomplishing my goals as an performer."

so it follows that anyone who says "I am a worthy and valuable woman at any size" should be able to be smaller if she so chooses.


----------



## Waxwing (May 10, 2007)

LoveBHMS said:


> so it follows that anyone who says "I am a worthy and valuable woman at any size" should be able to be smaller if she so chooses.



Exactly. Well said.


----------



## TearInYourHand (May 11, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Good if she is happy... but... Mother of God WHAT has happened to her face! She looks fifteen yrs older with a hooked witch nose and chin a la Sarah Jessica Parker. (bitchy rant over  )



Ruby, I thought that she WAS SJP! You took the words right outa my mouth!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (May 11, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Did she have a boob job too? What happened to them?




She is probably like me in that anytime I lose weight, the first to go is my boobs...and if I weighed 123lbs Id have no boobs. I'd be a boy since my WW target weight is like 175, lol. 123 seems anorexic to me...how tall is she?


----------



## Waxwing (May 11, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> She is probably like me in that anytime I lose weight, the first to go is my boobs...and if I weighed 123lbs Id have no boobs. I'd be a boy since my WW target weight is like 175, lol. 123 seems anorexic to me...how tall is she?



I looked her up-- she's only about 5'2", so 123 sounds ok.


----------



## TCUBOB (May 11, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Oh, I already do.
> 
> Celine looks like a pterodactyl.



Bony horseface. I could shave with her. She's all sharp angles.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 11, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Bony horseface. I could shave with her. She's all sharp angles.



Dayum Bob, that even hurt MY feelings. Harsh!


----------



## Waxwing (May 11, 2007)

Back on Ricki for a moment--

I just looked at scans of the whole article. She looks fine. She didn't get super thin, by any stretch. The article was fairly interesting, and she seems to have a good attitude.

No surgery, 1200 calories a day. That's healthy, not extreme.


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 11, 2007)

Yes but would they put fat Ricki on the cover with "It's a time of self-acceptance now" as the subhed?


----------



## Waxwing (May 11, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> Yes but would they put fat Ricki on the cover with "It's a time of self-acceptance now" as the subhed?



No, probably not.

I just wanted to give the factoids I got from the article because we're all speculating. And I wasn't about to buy that rag, so I found scans online and reported back.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 11, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> Yes but would they put fat Ricki on the cover with "It's a time of self-acceptance now" as the subhed?



They've done as much with Beth Ditto.

Arguably, Beth Ditto is cooler.


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 11, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> They've done as much with Beth Ditto.
> Arguably, Beth Ditto is cooler.



_People_ had Beth on the cover? Missed that!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 11, 2007)

Don't read people _People_. Unfortunately look at/read occasionally _Seventeen_ and other crap. Don't tell.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 11, 2007)

Was Rockrgrl. Never mind. No, size acceptance isn't where it should be, but does happen, or people succeed just on raw talent. (Yes, chin fakeout. I see.)


----------



## rainyday (May 11, 2007)

Something that often strikes me when looking at Victoria's Secret pictures is how they have the models contort into unnatural positions (like the one above) to create fake curves that wouldn't be there if the model were standing upright. 

And how closely what they're creating resembles half a hippy fat girl


----------



## LoveBHMS (May 11, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> Yes but would they put fat Ricki on the cover with "It's a time of self-acceptance now" as the subhed?



When she was in "Hairspray" she was written up and profiled all over the place and always discussed her weight. Just by action alone, she demonstrated that a BBW could succeed in acting. Whatever her internal feelings were, she led by example. She was a plus sized woman who did not let her size keep her from being a working actress. She also hosted a talk show, got married, and became a mother. Whether she was on the cover of people discussing size acceptance is not the point---she *lived it.*


----------



## rainyday (May 11, 2007)

As for Ricki Lake, her head looks huge in that pic. It's almost as if they took two different shots of unequal size--a head shot and a body shot--and composited them together.

If she's happy and feels healthier, I don't really care how small she chooses to be. I do hate the crowing though, and that the smaller size of a newly slimmed celebrity is always presented as such an improved--and_ approved_--version.


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 11, 2007)

rainyday said:


> Something that often strikes me when looking at Victoria's Secret pictures is how they have the models contort into unnatural positions (like the one above) to create fake curves that wouldn't be there if the model were standing upright.
> And how closely what they're creating resembles half a hippy fat girl



THAT's what I meant about creating this stuff out of clay. Fake.


----------



## Waxwing (May 12, 2007)

Whatever. 

I'M STANDING LIKE THAT RIGHT NOW.

 

Waxwing is kidding. You're right that those are inane positions. It's like LOOK I have hips! No. No you don't.


----------



## Upstate New York Foodee (May 12, 2007)

That's not Beth Ditto on the cover of Rockgrl, that's Jessicka Fodera from Jack off Jill.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jessicka_Fodera


----------



## BBWTexan (May 12, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


>



Okay, I'm really not trying to be nasty here and I'm not saying that she isn't down to that weight, but this photo looks COMPLETELY photo-shopped... unless of course its natural for someone'e head to be 1/3 the size of the rest of her body.

_(Just realized Rainy said the same thing. Good to know I'm not going crazy.)_


----------



## Chimpi (May 12, 2007)

Holy shit, rainyday. That's one hell of a beautiful purple dress there.


----------



## LoveBHMS (May 12, 2007)

these women are models. they stand/pose in such a way as to best show off the clothes they are modeling. That having been said, you can't fill out a bra or a pair of bikini bottoms if you don't have some curves. It just wont work. I'm sure Playboy models jutt out their chests and hand models hold there hands in such a way to maximize a good "angle" or look. It's not all about size activism. sometimes if you're a model it's just about showing off the clothes to the best advantage.


----------



## rainyday (May 12, 2007)

LoveBHMS said:


> these women are models. they stand/pose in such a way as to best show off the clothes they are modeling. That having been said, you can't fill out a bra or a pair of bikini bottoms if you don't have some curves. It just wont work. I'm sure Playboy models jutt out their chests and hand models hold there hands in such a way to maximize a good "angle" or look. It's not all about size activism. sometimes if you're a model it's just about showing off the clothes to the best advantage.


To clarify: As part of my job I have input in selecting models for projects and have been on the sets of a lot of advertising shoots, so I'm well aware of how good angles are maximized. I wasn't implying that it was size activism in any way. Just commenting on the irony of the silhouette they end up creating because I think it's rather funny.


And Chimpi, I'll tell you where you can get one in your size.  (Thanks. )


----------



## pani (May 12, 2007)

1200 calories a day is healthy, not extreme? I have read many medical and nutritional experts (not involved with raking in bucks from weight loss) who would disagree with this. When I was in my thin is better brain wash I lived on that for an extended period of time and felt dizzy constantly. I also think the people who are disappointed in her deserve a little back up. Since at one time she did support self-acceptance. Yes, one can find fat attractive, but not make that choice for themselves. But that rings a little hollow if one has always been fat and is willing to go to exreme measures to achieve it. Then again, she is an actress. It seems that when one's career is fading, all one has to do is drop weight to get noticed again. Sad we put so much emphasis on physical diminishment instead of character or talent. (Not that she doesn't have those things, only that they are not what gets noticed.) But then again, I am an old time size acceptance advocate when a militant fat chick was a militant fat chick. The good old days!!!


----------



## Santaclear (May 12, 2007)

If she's happy and healthy, then I'm done with her and couldn't care less.

This is the type of story the media chooses to portray as "success" and that tells us about the media and the target audience, but MAINLY it tells us what the media thinks the target audience is thinking. 

Of course I loved her in the Fat Years - who wouldn't? - and I don't blame her but the story is sending us a message we don't need.


----------



## Waxwing (May 12, 2007)

pani said:


> 1200 calories a day is healthy, not extreme? I have read many medical and nutritional experts (not involved with raking in bucks from weight loss) who would disagree with this.


 
I know, it's a much-argued point. But 1200 calories a day isn't extreme. At 1200 calories a day I feel healthy and very fed. I mean, i can also put away 5000 but that's a different thread.  

There's so much conflicting information/opinion on what is a healthy diet. Some people say that anything under 1500 calories a day is starvation, but other scientists say that's nonsense. Even the equations we use to figure out basal metabolic rate are open to interpretation and are variable based on your usual intake, your activity level, and a million other factors. 

The bottom line is that she didn't eat only gum and grapefruits for a year. My point was that if she wanted to lose weight AT LEAST she did so in a healthy and sane way. We may not think that she needed to, but the emphasis should be on women (and men) treating their bodies in a loving and respectful way, whatever size they choose to be. She's a better example for young girls than the Nicole Richies of the world. 

I would rather see a celebrity say that she lost weight by limiting her intake and working out than see one (Beyonce, I'm looking in your direction) say that she drank only water and lemon juice for two weeks.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 12, 2007)

Upstate New York Foodee said:


> That's not Beth Ditto on the cover of Rockgrl, that's Jessicka Fodera from Jack off Jill.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jessicka_Fodera



She's REALLY hot.






Didn't know. Cute though.


----------



## Waxwing (May 12, 2007)

WOW she really is.

I shall stalk her now.


----------



## Amandy (May 12, 2007)

Isn't anyone going to call People out on the "size 4" headline? Girlfriend looks good, healthy, etc. But she's not a size 4.

This is extremely obvious in her recent appearance on the view:http://www.planetricki.com


----------



## Waxwing (May 12, 2007)

Amandy said:


> Isn't anyone going to call People out on the "size 4" headline? Girlfriend looks good, healthy, etc. But she's not a size 4.
> 
> This is extremely obvious in her recent appearance on the view:http://www.planetricki.com



That looks like a 4 to me. A 4 isn't super tiny. She looks about like me. And remember, she's only 5'2".


----------



## johnny sack (May 13, 2007)

I personally liked her better when she was a BBW. Does anyone remember the movie Serial Mom? She was HOT!


----------



## Waxwing (May 13, 2007)

johnny sack said:


> I personally liked her better when she was a BBW. Does anyone remember the movie Serial Mom? She was HOT!



She was super cute in that movie.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 13, 2007)

Amandy said:


> Isn't anyone going to call People out on the "size 4" headline? Girlfriend looks good, healthy, etc. But she's not a size 4.
> 
> This is extremely obvious in her recent appearance on the view:http://www.planetricki.com



yeah, I still say she was sucking her gut in


----------



## Sparrow (May 14, 2007)

Ricki Lake sold out, and now her head looks disproportionately large.


----------



## Waxwing (May 14, 2007)

Sparrow said:


> Ricki Lake sold out, and now her head looks disproportionately large.



I don't disagree on the selling out. I don't agree either, but really I don't care.

But (and this is not directed at you because 40 billion people already posted it) her head looks FINE. What is the deal about thinking her head looks big? Her head looks like, A HEAD. 

She's standing in profile, which makes her look more narrow. Her head is facing forward, so we see it at its widest point. Weight loss or no, her head. Is. Fine.

That's all. I'm just being crabby. Sorry, sparrow. 

oh, and welcome.


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 14, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> But (and this is not directed at you because 40 billion people already posted it) her head looks FINE. What is the deal about thinking her head looks big? Her head looks like, A HEAD.
> 
> She's standing in profile, which makes her look more narrow. Her head is facing forward, so we see it at its widest point. Weight loss or no, her head. Is. Fine.



Ya know - I thnk this might be an FA thing, the big head comment. I think FAs are so conditioned to women's heads being dispropotionally small (in comparison to their ideal of a very fat body), that when they see a head on a not-fat body, it looks 'abnormal', and they get all skeeved out.




Sparrow said:


> Ricki Lake sold out, and now her head looks disproportionately large.



Sold out? how?


----------



## Waxwing (May 14, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Ya know - I thnk this might be an FA thing, the big head comment. I think FAs are so conditioned to women's heads being dispropotionally small (in comparison to their ideal of a very fat body), that when they see a head on a not-fat body, it looks 'abnormal', and they get all skeeved out.



I was JUST coming back into this thread to say, "man sorry I'm so grouchy!"  

And I bet you're right. I don't know why I was such a crab about it. 

And in truth, there are some creepy lookin' heads in the world. the Nicole Richie bobblehead thing.

(and i am sorry that i was grouchy.)


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 14, 2007)

She's not sorry. 

As far as disproportionate heads, on actual emaciated women who have lost a lot of leg and arm muscle, their heads can look out of proportion, like an infant's. Ricki actually has large legs and always has, something likely dieting can never "fix." Not dissing, I have big legs, too.


----------



## Sparrow (May 17, 2007)

When I said that she sold out, it was just a sleep-deprived joke about how she got skinny. I don't actually think she has a big head. It just looks larger than it used to because she lost so much weight. I hope I didn't make anyone bitter towards me.


----------



## Amandy (May 18, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> That looks like a 4 to me. A 4 isn't super tiny. She looks about like me. And remember, she's only 5'2".



I hugely disagree - my BFF is a short size 4 and looks like a fraction of Ms Lake - Hell, I'm an 8 and my arms and legs are thinner.

Not buying it.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 18, 2007)

Amandy said:


> I hugely disagree - my BFF is a short size 4 and looks like a fraction of Ms Lake - Hell, I'm an 8 and my arms and legs are thinner.
> 
> Not buying it.




They only think she's size four because she's sucking in her stomach..... sheesh, how many times do I have to tell you people???????? :doh:


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (May 20, 2007)

Ricki Lake
weighing 123lbs I don't believe it I'll have to see it


----------



## Waxwing (May 20, 2007)

Amandy said:


> I hugely disagree - my BFF is a short size 4 and looks like a fraction of Ms Lake - Hell, I'm an 8 and my arms and legs are thinner.
> 
> Not buying it.


 
Well, ok. I'm just telling you what I look like and what size my clothes are. The ones I'm wearing right now. 

Bodies are weird, because I've noticed the same thing, Amandy. I have friends who technically wear the same size I do who look TOTALLY different. It's bizarre. 

She's slim. Is she "skinny"? No. But she's not claiming to be. A 4 isn't skinny. It's just slim. Whatever. She looks normal. 

I don't actually know why we doubt her proclaimed size. Why do we care? 

Oh and Sparrow, I'm TOTALLY bitter toward you. You gigantic jerk. Oh wait. No I'm not. I think you seem very nice.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 20, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Well, ok. I'm just telling you what I look like and what size my clothes are. The ones I'm wearing right now.
> 
> Bodies are weird, because I've noticed the same thing, Amandy. I have friends who technically wear the same size I do who look TOTALLY different. It's bizarre.
> 
> ...



I think you sucked your stomach in for your pictures too Waxwing so don't you go getting cheeky girl


----------



## TCUBOB (May 22, 2007)

You want big head, check out Andrea Mitchell, the NBC reporter married to Alan Greenspan. She's tiny (like 90 lbs-looking tiny or something) and she's about 80% head. Seriously. The woman is ALL HEAD.

Um, but in a non-sexual way.....:blush: 



Sparrow said:


> Ricki Lake sold out, and now her head looks disproportionately large.


----------



## TCUBOB (May 22, 2007)

We'll see how cheeky Waxy is after some shots of her prominent posterior at the bash this weekend.....

Just kidding, Waxy. I'd never poke fun at your ass on your birthday....well, ok.....not more that ONCE.....


----------



## Koldun (May 24, 2007)

I always liked Rikki Lake. I remember Crybaby - wow...:smitten:


----------



## BigBlueChickee (May 25, 2007)

Well, if she's healthy, and most importantly, HAPPY, then more power to her.

Personally, however, I think she looks....odd. Some people just DON'T look right thin. I would look crazy, cause my body is all proportioned to be big. I have a big head, big feet, big hands. Everything. I think she is just one of htose people and think she should tack back on maybe....40 pounds to look better. She's too skinny as of now. But that's just me...


----------

